# how emerge php with firebird support [SOLVED]

## ruisantos1976

Hi all,

I'm trying to emerge php with firebird support but, even if I use

USE="firebird" emerge --update --deep php

the results still shows firebird on green, with a minus and within parenthesis and with an asterisk, like:

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/php-5.2.5-r1 [5.2.5] USE="apache2 bcmath bzip2 calendar cdb cgi cli concurrentmodphp crypt dbase exif gd gdbm gmp iconv mysql mysqli ncurses nls pcre readline reflection session soap sockets spell spl sqlite ssl sysvipc threads truetype unicode xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xpm zip zlib (-adabas) -berkdb (-birdstep) -cjk -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 (-dbmaker) -debug -discard-path -doc (-empress) (-empress-bcs) (-esoob) -fastbuild (-fdftk) -filter (-firebird*) -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect (-frontbase) -ftp -gd-external -hash -imap -inifile -interbase -iodbc -ipv6 -java-external -json -kerberos -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp (-solid) -suhosin (-sybase) (-sybase-ct) -tidy -tokenizer -wddx -xsl -yaz -zip-external" 0 kB

Can anyone help me on a way that I could emerge php with firebird support ?

Thanks.Last edited by ruisantos1976 on Tue Dec 11, 2007 1:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kashani

Don't use USE in a command line like that because the next time you emerge the package you'll lose the setting. What you're actually seeing is that firebird has been installed, but when you check it again without the USE flag in your command line it shows that the new state is -friebrd, it's installed, and the next emerge will remove it. 

Instead use /etc/portage/package.use which is the correct place to set use flags per package permanently. You might need to create the file if it doesn't exist. Here are some things I have in mine so you can see the syntax. 

/etc/portage/package.use

```

net-dns/bind            -mysql -threads

net-mail/courier-imap   fam gdbm -berkdb

dev-libs/cyrus-sasl     -berkdb -mysql authdaemond urandom

www-servers/lighttpd    fam -mysql -ssl

mail-mta/postfix        mysql ssl sasl vda

```

kashani

----------

## ruisantos1976

 *kashani wrote:*   

> Don't use USE in a command line like that because the next time you emerge the package you'll lose the setting. What you're actually seeing is that firebird has been installed, but when you check it again without the USE flag in your command line it shows that the new state is -friebrd, it's installed, and the next emerge will remove it. 

 

I am aware of that. I just mentioned that USE flag on command line so that one could see that I was forcing the firebird USE flag for php and still, emerge emerge is not selecting it

 *kashani wrote:*   

> Instead use /etc/portage/package.use which is the correct place to set use flags per package permanently. You might need to create the file if it doesn't exist. Here are some things I have in mine so you can see the syntax.
> 
> /etc/portage/package.use
> 
> ```
> ...

 

My package.use file already has:

dev-lang/php -berkdb apache2 bcmath bzip2 calendar cdb cgi concurrentmodphp dbase exif firebird gd gmp mysql mysqli soap sockets spell sqlite sysvipc truetype xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xpm zip threads firebird

Thanks for your attention anyway   :Very Happy: 

The problem is that, even that I try to force the firebird USE flag on php, emerge will not consider it. I've read on the portage howto that a flag within parenthesis means that that specific flag is blocked by the profile. If that is the case, can can I "unblock" it ?

Thanks.

----------

## ruisantos1976

Solved it.

Just comented the firebird USE flag at 

/usr/portage/profiles/base/use.mask

----------

